
Nanomachines drill into cancer cells to kill them in 60 seconds - manigandham
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/08/30/nanomachines-drill-cancer-cells-killing-just-60-seconds-developed/
======
a1studmuffin
if (!is_not_cancer(cell)) { preserve(cell); } else { kill(cell); }

Wait, hang on...

